# Air compressor what pump head for what motor ?



## dwode (Feb 28, 2018)

trying to work out the largest size pump i can put to this motor or even possibly what two motor i could run with this motor to achieve max cfm .


----------



## dwode (Feb 28, 2018)

*reup*

i guess more to the piont i have worked out if my math is right that tho labeled 3hp motor its is actually a 4hp motor , so how much displacement headpump wise cant it run?


----------

